# Screenprotector for Eos R5 - does the Eos R fit too?



## daniela (Jul 29, 2020)

Good evening Guys!
I ordered the R5 today .
So I am looking for an Screenprotector for the Display and for the top-Display. As there are no available products in Austria or surrounded countries listed, I´d like to ask the Guys that are already owning this wonderful camera, if the Screenprotectors of the EOS R are fittig too?

Thanks a lot
Daniela


----------



## mkamelg (Aug 3, 2020)

The R has a dedicated rear LCD screen protector from GGS brand, and you can use the one that fits the M5 as well (I had one installed), but neither is compatible with the R5 and R6.

Why?

Because Canon loves to make life difficult for its users, and once again changed the frame layout. On the R, the wider strip was on the right, on the M5 it was on the left (which is why you can use the M5 rear LCD screen protector with the R because you just need to flip it over), and on the R5 and R6 this wider strip is at the bottom.

R - rear LCD screen diagonal 3.15"
R5 - rear LCD screen diagonal 3.15"
R6 - rear LCD screen diagonal 3"
M5 - rear LCD screen diagonal 3"

Before a dedicated to R5 rear LCD screen protector from GGS brand appears on the market, maybe try a dedicated rear LCD screen protector for the R model from JJC brand.



https://www.amazon.de/JJC-Displayschutz-Canon-ultrad%C3%BCnn-PET-Unterschirmschutz/dp/B07K9X3ZLT/ref=sr_1_3?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&dchild=1&keywords=EOS%2BR%2Bjjc&qid=1596443752&quartzVehicle=121-635&replacementKeywords=r%2Bjjc&sr=8-3&th=1



Unfortunately I have no idea if it was made in a frameless form as you can see in one of the pictures (i.e. if it is universal), you have to buy it and see for yourself. You can write to people here later whether you are comfortable with it or not.


----------



## docfrance (Aug 3, 2020)

I ordered an R screen protector from Amazon





Amazon.com : ZLMC EOS R Top +Screen Protector Compatible with EOS R Canon DSLR Camera Anti-scrach Anti-Bubble anti-Water Anti-Fingerprint Anti-Dust [2+2 pack] Two Glass Protectors for Both the Back and Top Screens : Camera & Photo


Amazon.com : ZLMC EOS R Top +Screen Protector Compatible with EOS R Canon DSLR Camera Anti-scrach Anti-Bubble anti-Water Anti-Fingerprint Anti-Dust [2+2 pack] Two Glass Protectors for Both the Back and Top Screens : Camera & Photo



www.amazon.com




Despite claims that it will fit an R5, it's just about a tenth of an inch (around two mm) too wide on the screen. I've returned it. R protectors won't fit IMHO.


----------

